# Error ID = 0x80040256, Remedy ID = 0x00000000



## manoj07 (Apr 2, 2009)

The following error message is received when a music is palyed on Windows media player.
Error ID = 0x80040256, Remedy ID = 0x00000000
This is saying either the sound driver is not installed or the device is not working.
But the sound card is there and driver is already installed.
My mother board chipset is p4i65GV
Can anybody help me on this issue???????


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried re-installing the audio driver? Preferably with one that is off of your manufacturers website?

May not fix the problem but is always the first thing to do when you have audio problems.

If that doesn't work than re-install chipset drivers then re-install audio drivers.

Let me know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## manoj07 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot for coming forward to resolve this issue.
I have also tried other audio drivers which are not from As-Rock. But, those could not resolve the issue.
When i am installing the As-Rock audio driver for this mother board and Chipset i get the following message and the driver is not being installed.

"Our audio chip provides multi-speaker surround and realistic sound effects. Due to the fact that your computer is not equipped with or audio chip, you can not avail yourself of these advanced features."

My system configuration is as follows

Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack - 
DirectX 4.08.01.0810 (DirectX 8.1) 
Computer Name MANOJ 
User Name Manoj 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (14 x 200) 
Motherboard Name ASRock P4i65GV (3 PCI, 1 AMR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Morgan Hill i865GV 
System Memory 1014 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type AMI (03/26/04) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller (96 MB) 
3D Accelerator Intel Extreme Graphics 2 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (HHAXC09710) 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (HHAXC09710) 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive WDC WD800BB-00FJA0 (74 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252F (52x/32x/52x CD-RW) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

So is there any problem with the hardware. If so can you tell me how to survive from that?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok that is a weird message.

What does it say for Multimedia on your machine? It wasn't listed.

Have you looked in your BIOS to see if onboard audio is enabled?

And when you said that 'the sound card is there and the driver is already installed' you were looking in Device Manager under Sound, Video and game controllers?

Thanks

Pauldo


----------



## manoj07 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ya Ichecked the Device manager -->Audio sound and video controllers for that.

But today when i tried to reinstall the audio driver from the mother board CD following message i received and the installation was not successful.

"Our audio chip provides multi-speaker surround and realistic sound effects. Due to the fact that your computer is not equipped with or audio chip, you can not avail yourself of these advanced features."

Thanks for your foollow up.
Manoj


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you looked in your BIOS?

What did you use to post your system specs in post #3? I'm hoping that it has a multimedia section. What does that say?

Thanks

Pauldo


----------



## manoj07 (Apr 2, 2009)

For your kind information if the audio driver is not installed how would you get the multimedia information?

I can't understand why you are asking such basic questions. If you are not well versed with the trouble shooting, atleast do not try to misguide one who needs realtime help.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

There is usually a code or some kind of reference that goes along with that info which you can use to track down the problem. Of course that might be too basic for you.

If you tried to install the drivers from ASRock and it gives you the message that you posted in #3 than something is going wrong. And you asked if there was anything wrong with the hardware listed, which was missing the multimedia section so I asked. Again, this might be too basic for you.

You have only mentioned that you have tried to install other drivers not from ASRock and that didn't come out until your second post. If my questions are too basic for you than maybe you should be a little more forthcoming with the details.


----------

